# Can you refer me to the most cost effective printer that offers the highest quality printing?



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

I am new to this forum and the clothing industry, but not new to business. I have been reaching out to alot of printing companies and have heard prices of a broad spectrum. Can anybody point me in the most COST EFFECTIVE printing company that also allows for the HIGHEST QUALITY? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Advice needed!*

Hi GME, welcome to the forums.

Finding the right printshop can be a challenge sometimes, as there are many factors. Perhaps you can give some more details, so we can offer up some targeted suggestions.

What volume are you looking to do? For low volume print runs, it is generally more cost effective to use DTG. For high volume print runs, you may want to use screen printing.

Do you intend to stock your own inventory? If so, you are just looking for a printshop to print the goods. If not, you may want to look into t-shirt fulfillment services that offer printing, warehousing/print on demand and drop shipping.

Do you intend to supply your own blanks? If so, you are looking for contract printing. If not, you need a printshop that sources blanks (most do, though).

What kind of artwork are you doing? Is it detailed? Is it simple? What is the typical size of the artwork? Some types and sizes of artwork are better suited for a particular print method.

Are you selling the shirts or just using for personal use? If so, where are you selling them and at what price point? Do you require a retail quality finished product? While DTG technology has improved over time, it still does not match the quality and durability of a screen print, especially when using the currently trendy waterbase and discharge inks.


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Advice needed!*

I am doing this as a business, therefore Iwant the best quality. I would rather not supply blanks, though I have an LLC... I would start off with 5 designs and maybe 50-100 shirts of each design ranging from small-XXXL. I can wherehouseall the inventory myself and intend on marketing through tradeshows (mainly polynesian and urban events) as well as online.... Thanks for the reply


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Advice needed!*

Then I would suggest looking for local screen print shops. Find a few, get some pricing, see some samples and choose the one that works best for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Costs may vary because each print shop has a different amount of employees and overhead (as well as a number of other factors).

The best way to find a competitive price is to take the same exact job specs to 2-3 different printers and compare pricing and service (like how they respond to your quotes and questions).

You can find a lot of good screen printers here: Screen Printing - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone! Im out of the SF Bay Area... Any suggestions?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We would be glad to offer up our pricing/quality/service. We may be able to strike a balance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GME said:


> Thanks a lot everyone! Im out of the SF Bay Area... Any suggestions?


Yep, give Dan from Forward Printing a call (510-535-2222) or email. They are in Oakland and run a good shop. I'm actually working on an order with them now


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I can second that. Forward rock on.


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

Respect! U kno im on a lot of diff forums for a lot of different things, such as a dog breeders forum (I show, train and breed American Bullies specifically for working/ personal protection purposes) and this is one of the most friendly and helpful forums! Thanks! I will pm and email everyone a little later... As for now, SUSHI TIME w/ the girlfriend and her fam.... Any other suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are still looking for someone we are out of San Jose. We have full production power, including over-sized and all-over. I would love to talk to you and discuss what exactly you are looking for. 
Jason
408-398-7254


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the good words guys! GME, feel free to hit me up at 510.535.2222 or [email protected]. We do not profess to be the least expensive, but we produce very high quality prints.


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

Dan you got mail! Jason can I get an email for u? Thanks


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

like most things in life the BEST is usually not the cheapest and the CHEAPEST is not the best.... so to find the "BEST & CHEAPEST" of anything usually is a difficult task. 

You have to specify more info... monthy volume, type of shirts, type of art, which process (DTG, process, spot, dyesub, etc.) 

Local is almost always better.


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

My line is similar to that of say Crooks and Castles or Johnny Cupcakes.... I don't mean cheap, what I mean is who can produce the quality that I desire at a lower cost than the competition


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

GME said:


> My line is similar to that of say Crooks and Castles or Johnny Cupcakes.... I don't mean cheap, what I mean is who can produce the quality that I desire at a lower cost than the competition


Are you wanting a Mercedes at the price of a Yugo? Why don't you just ask who will print these for free. Really anyone that runs a successful business knows you get what you pay for. I'd rather have something of higher quality that costs a little more than something CHEAP that looks like crap. As for the price of the competition why would I be CHEAPER than them if I produce a quality garment for more money than the competition that produces a POS item for less money?

TTFN


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, so I wont be working with you...


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

And if you know anything about business, its all about beating the competition, my post is asking who is going to beat the competition in order to win my business... Im koo off yer smart remarks bruh, I don't have time for people like you. I asked a simple question and a simple answer would have sufficed... Instead u wanna sit here and question me an whatever... LOL u funny


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

My email is [email protected] looking forward to seeing an email.
Thanks
jason


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

PM sent! Right on

"Why don't you just ask who will do it for free?"

^^^Thats a great way to get business, insult the customers... LOL


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GME said:


> My line is similar to that of say Crooks and Castles or Johnny Cupcakes.... I don't mean cheap, what I mean is who can produce the quality that I desire at a lower cost than the competition


I didn't realize you were looking for a t-shirt printer that would "beat the competitions pricing" with your initial post.

I don't know of many printers who are looking to get into a bidding war to beat competitors on price. I know it happens in a lot of industries, but it's not that common here.

I didn't recommend ForwardPrinting because they would "beat out competitors pricing". They do a good job at a good price.

I'm sure you may find a printer that will try to compete on costs, just be aware that you may not be happy with the results you get when you try to go for the lowest cost. Here's a recent topic posted yesterday about someone that went with a printer that was the cheapest: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t112162.html

Just a heads up


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Along with what Rodney and Dan over at forward, I miss understood the post, I do not bid war, but I am definately willing to sit and disscuss how to get the most bang for the buck. 
I think the original post was for the best value not nesesarilg cheapest junk.
Jason


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't misconstrude what I asked. I want to know who does what for what price. End of story... I want to know what Dan will do my order for, and what Jason will do the order for, and who I am more comfortable thats who i will go with. Its not about a bidding war, its about who will work best for my needs. I saw both of there work and feel confident in the quality of there work, now we just gotta c wat pricing they are giving me. The other [person] that wanted to make snide remarks like," Why don't you ask who will do it for free" took what I said into a whole different light. Im not lookin for a bidding war, I want the most cost effective price. Point Blank. Everyone startin to stretch my words, thats not even what it is


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GME said:


> Everyone startin to stretch my words, thats not even what it is


I apologize if I misunderstood. But from your post, it sounded like you were specifically looking for printers to beat out each other on price:



GME said:


> And if you know anything about business, its all about beating the competition, my post is asking who is going to beat the competition in order to win my business.


That's what caught me off guard (and maybe others) 

Nothing wrong with comparing pricing with different vendors on the same job to see which one offers the best overall value...just from that post it seemed like something else.

No worries 

Best of luck with your clothing line!


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

Respect! Nah I jus wanted to comparables because one of the earlier posters was talkin about diff. prices for different overhead and so forth so I was just curious


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

If anyone on here does quality print work, feel free to post! I'd like to get some comparables so I can see whose prices work with my budget the best.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Off topics posts have been moved out of this thread. There's no need to go back and forth about people's intentions. It's hard to *know* a person from a few words on the screen...I've made the mistake myself, but so things don't get out of hand, it's probably best we just move on 

If you'd like to offer your services to GME, feel free to post or contact him via PM. If you don't want to work with GME, you don't have to.


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

rodney said:


> off topics posts have been moved out of this thread. There's no need to go back and forth about people's intentions. It's hard to *know* a person from a few words on the screen...i've made the mistake myself, but so things don't get out of hand, it's probably best we just move on
> 
> if you'd like to offer your services to gme, feel free to post or contact him via pm. If you don't want to work with gme, you don't have to.


thank you!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

GME said:


> thank you!


GME, 

Some great companies already, but if you need more sources email [email protected] with details.


----------



## GME (Mar 9, 2010)

Will do... I appreciate it... Ill email u a little bit later or tomoro... Im swamped over here! LOL... Thanks a lot


----------

